# Buck limping possible hoof problem



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my pygmy bucks that ive only had for a few months has been limping off and on for a week and now won't put any weight on front left hoof. When I got him I checked his hooves and they were fine. And I just had a farrier come out and do all of my goats the weekend before last . He said that all looked good and trimmed a little. Well since he left my pygmy buck that I cut ally bought from him has been limping since and has actually been seen walking a few times on his knees. So I checked his hooves and they don't even look like they ave been done actually they look bad to me. The wall has separated from the pad and has black **** in it. So I trimmed off the wall part some and cleaned it out. What dp I need to do? I can call the vet out if I need to for $150 but if I can I would like to help him myself.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does he have hoof rot or something? Do I need to trim all of the wall off that has separated? I've tried to call the farrier and sent emails explaining the problem and haven't heard from him. I hate to see him in pain and limping .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trim off any bad and separated wall area's, take those pockets off, as much as possible, without making her bleed. It is best to get that out of there.
Get iodine/water and a tooth brush, scrub all black crud off. Scrub the whole hoof really well. Do this every day until better. You can also use a hoof rot med after scrubbing. You can do it 2 x a day, if you prefer for a couple of days.

Here is another link that may help as well.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pictures-new-goat-foot-rot-119607/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Pam. It sounds like hoof rot. 

If he's in a wet area, the hooves should be kept dry if possible so it can heal. Wet ground, especially muddy/poopy ground will make it hard to heal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Pam and Kylee. 
Keep it as clean and dry as you can.. Hope it heals quickly for you and your boy


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It has been very rainy here for the last coupl of months but has began to dry in the last week or so. I trimmed all of the pocket off and cleaned it with iodine and water. By the time I got all of the pocket off basically he has no wall on one side of the hoof and is only the pad left on one toe


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Should I just continue to clean it a couple times a day with the iodine water or get som hoof rot meds from tsc to put on it also?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

When I dealt with a very minor case of hoof rot, I just cleaned it twice a day with hot soapy water, then soaked it for a few minuets in iodine water then dried it real well.. You can even spry Blu-Kote on it if you want to. I have heard that LA-200 works well for hoof rot too but never used it...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have any la 200 on hand. All I have is neomycin and tylan 200


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know id those would work or not :shrug: I didn't use it when I dealt with it.. I just did the washing that i said above and it worked


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I'll just try that then


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope it works for you


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any idea when I should notice it getting better? I've never had to deal with this before so I'm kinda freaking out a little. I worried about it all night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am not sure off the top of my head... When I dealt with it a few years ago, it wasn't that bad... I had just found it looking gross and smelling icky when I was trimming feet... There was no limping yet... I want to say it was a week or so maybe for me?? Hopefully someone else who would know can chime in soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Continue each day, scrubbing the hooves with iodine/water until healed. 
Yes, keep the goat in a dry area.

Each day of treatment, it will get better, within a week, you should see improvement. In 2 weeks, if anymore hoof of bad area's need to be clipped off, then do so, a little at a time, until it is back to healthy hoof. This can be done every 2 weeks ,just cut a little each time, if needed. When there is no more rot left to trim, the hoof will be better. Keep up treatment to any hoof that has any rot remaining until you can get it out of there. I know trimming the pockets and the bad off, make it look painful but, it must be done to get healing started. You are doing a good job.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Continue each day, scrubbing the hooves with iodine/water until healed.
> Yes, keep the goat in a dry area.
> 
> Each day of treatment, it will get better, within a week, you should see improvement. In 2 weeks, if anymore hoof of bad area's need to be clipped off, then do so, a little at a time, until it is back to healthy hoof. This can be done every 2 weeks ,just cut a little each time, if needed. When there is no more rot left to trim, the hoof will be better. Keep up treatment to any hoof that has any rot remaining until you can get it out of there. I know trimming the pockets and the bad off, make it look painful but, it must be done to get healing started. You are doing a good job.


I've been scrubbing and cleaning with the iodine water 3-4 times a day. It seems to be improving already. Yesterday he was laying down alot or either walking on his knees. Today he's up walking around as usual but still limping and not wanting to put alot of weight on it. And He's in a clean and dry pen. It just breaks my heart to see him limping and in pain  I hope it heals soon so that he can get back to his funny self


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like your doing great!  

I agree with what Pam was saying about trimming more off if you see any more rot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a plus, he is up and around, good job~!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am sure that taking all the stuff off and opening it up made it hurt worse. But you needed to get it off to help it heal. 
Good job


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I went to check on him this morning and just stood back and watched to se if he was walking better and realized that its his knee joint that I believe the problem is. Every time he takes a step I can hear it click . What do I need to do for him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A click can be normal for some goats. Is his knee swollen at all or just a click?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll have to catch him and see if its swollen I've been focusing on his foot.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just checked it and it doesn't seem to be swollen. It's the same size as the other one. The other one doesn't click though


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Could I splint the knee for a coupl days to see if it helps ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have two that can be 'clicky' some goats just click.. Mine are in no pain, and like Pam said its just a thing for some goats.. And you said the joint isn't swollen.. 
He seems to be getting better from the sounds of it with your treatment.. I, personally, would keep up with that and go from there..


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I'll just keep up with the iodine scrubbing then and go from there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I would do  I understand what your feeling though... Trying to figure stuff put and them you figure it put and start thinking it's something else :roll: been there! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Some of my older goats have a 'click'.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

My "Puffin" is only 2 yrs old


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

One of my 'clickers' is two


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If no swelling nothing to worry about.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He's back to crawling around on his knees off and on again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He may be that way for a while, he needs to heal. After the pockets were all are trimmed, he will be very tender for a while, until his hooves grow out again.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

tylan will work. i would get some coppertox or at least hoof heal as it will seal that outer wall, clean and trim thoroughly and apply the coppertox and you wont have to treat as often. if he trimed those feet he sure did a p*** poor job. i would learn to it myself if i were you especially on small goats they arent that bad to do yourself.as for the farrier lose his number!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> tylan will work. i would get some coppertox or at least hoof heal as it will seal that outer wall, clean and trim thoroughly and apply the coppertox and you wont have to treat as often. if he trimed those feet he sure did a p*** poor job. i would learn to it myself if i were you especially on small goats they arent that bad to do yourself.as for the farrier lose his number!!


I agree . All the young goats that I have I have been trimming myself but the older grown ones when I bought them they looked like theirs had never been trimmed so I didn't know where to start I was scared I would take of too much so I found the farrier that I had bought a couple goats from to come do it so that I could watch and learn but he did a terrible job and they don't look any different than before he came and he charged me $200. He's suppose to be a professional goat/ sheep farrier and shearer. Even has a website and claims that he travels from Fl. S.C, N.C .AL


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

According to the drug info, Tylan 200 is indicated for hoof rot. So I would for sure use that on him. I'd go 1cc per 25lbs unless someone else has a dosage. Also since you aren't sure what the heck it is for sure, starting some antibiotics you have on hand might be good.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> According to the drug info, Tylan 200 is indicated for hoof rot. So I would for sure use that on him. I'd go 1cc per 25lbs unless someone else has a dosage. Also since you aren't sure what the heck it is for sure, starting some antibiotics you have on hand might be good.


Do I give in the muscle or under skin and how often? I'm also gonna try to trim his hooves better myself


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

erica4481 said:


> Do I give in the muscle or under skin and how often? I'm also gonna try to trim his hooves better myself


Most goat people would say to give it under the skin. I'd do it once a day for five days.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Puffin is doing good now. No limping today but I'm gonna keep him in his pen and keep cleaning with the iodine for a couple more day then let him back out to finish his romancing duties


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to hear!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

*hoof rot*

im not sure our buck was looking the same way and we did what we could for his feet and then we bolus im with copper it helped his feet alot we havent had a problem with them since


----------

